# Bluetooth PowerBook G4 : Application ?



## ManonCornet (4 Février 2011)

*Bonjour à tous.
Il y a peu de temps pour cause de casse de mon ancien mac, j'ai reçu un vieux Powerbook G4 2003. J'ai aussi un Imac en bas, mais il ne m'appartient pas, je préfère tout faire sur le Power.
Mon problème est simple : En bas sur le Imac, il y a une application bluetooth avec une barre qui me permet "d'envoyer un fichier" mais par malheur, sa ne fonctionne pas -> Erreur externe.
En bref, j'ai essayé de trouver sur mon PowerBook mais il n'y a pas d'application pour. C'est dans paramètre, mais je n'arrive pas à envoyer des fichiers.
Peut-être que je ne connais pas trop mon ordi et que je passe à côté de ce que je cherche.
C'est pour cela que je vous le demande.
Ensuite, une petite question à par, pourquoi mon Imac, en cours de téléchargement me dis, erreur interne pendant une connection bluetooth avec mon portable? Je sais envoyer des photos mais pas des musiques.
Merci beaucoup.
Cordialement,
Manon*


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Février 2011)

peut etre pas de bluetooch sur le powerbook
regardez au niveau materiel dans a "propos de ce mac" en haut a gauche sur le bureau


----------



## ManonCornet (5 Février 2011)

Bizarre tout de même mais c'est vrai que le mien est assez vieux alors c'est possible.
J'ai regardé dans "à propos de ce mac", rien.
Donc ce n'est pas grave alors je le ferai avec le Imac mais pourriez vous m'aidez sur ce point là : 
Pourquoi quand j'appuie sur "envoyer un fichier" sur mon Imac, et que je selectionne une musique, ils me disent en cours de téléchargement "erreur externe".
Merci de pouvoir m'éclairer sur ce sujet & bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Février 2011)

ManonCornet a dit:


> Bizarre tout de même mais c'est vrai que le mien est assez vieux alors c'est possible.
> J'ai regardé dans "à propos de ce mac", rien.
> Donc ce n'est pas grave alors je le ferai avec le Imac mais pourriez vous m'aidez sur ce point là :
> Pourquoi quand j'appuie sur "envoyer un fichier" sur mon Imac, et que je selectionne une musique, ils me disent en cours de téléchargement "erreur externe".
> Merci de pouvoir m'éclairer sur ce sujet & bonne soirée à tous.


ben le powerbook n'a pas le bluetooth


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Février 2011)

merci imacounet pour la remarque, mais je crois il vient de s apercevoir que son powerbook n a pas de bluetooch 
Deja a quel appareil tu veux envoyer de la musique en bluetooch ?


----------



## ManonCornet (6 Février 2011)

_Vers un Samsung B3410.
_


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Février 2011)

Pour envoyer un fichier de musique a mon téléphone voici comment je fais pour information

Deja je vais dans bluetooch "configurer un appareil bluetooch" et j enregistre l appareil simplement

Ensuite je choisi un fichier et l envoi au téléphone samsung player one et pas de perte de connexion a signaler


----------



## ManonCornet (9 Février 2011)

J'ai teste et sa ne fonctionne pas, c'est une erreur entre mon gsm et ordinateur car en cours d'envoie, ils disent que sa a echouer.. Erreur Externe. Et pourtant j'ai enregistrer mon portable..


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Février 2011)

et gsm vers ordi meme probleme?

c est une question bête mais dans préférence système le partage bluetooch est activé ?


----------

